# Pc problem, randomly doesn't turn on sometimes.



## tuunade98 (Jun 4, 2017)

So uh i got a really weird problem, something that I've never encountered or heard of before in my many years of building computers. It happens COMPLETELY RANDOMLY, one morning i would wake up and my pc won't turn on, all LEDs on my motherboard are lit and if i even move my mouse the LEDS on the mouse will turn on like normal, but if i press the power button on my case, literally nothing would happen. To temporarily fix it, I unplug my power cable from the powerboard im using (some $70 AUD BELKIN one) and just plug it into a different slot on the same powerboard and JUST doing that would allow my pc to turn on... My pc would be good for a few days even sometimes for a few weeks and all randomly one morning my pc wouldn't turn on again, COMPLETELY RANDOM. When my pc is turned on literally nothing weird happens, I would be able to play a game for 6 hours + and nothing weird would happen. So I don't think its hardware related but i could be wrong, when the pc does boot, it boots up fine no errors whatsoever. My pc specs are as follows:



CPU: i7 7700k STock speeds

RAM: 16gb DDR4 ram 3000MHz (Corsair Vengence)

PSU: seasonic-x 1250w (gold certified)

GPU: ASUS GTX 1080

Motherboard: MSI Z270 gaming M7



I already tried using 2 separate power boards, so I don't think electricity overload or what ever is the problem.

Computer, monitor and external amp and dac plugged into one power board
Reciever, subwoofer and ps4 pro plugged into a different separate powerboard.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 4, 2017)

Did you uncheck the FastStartup, so you have a real shutdown?


----------



## tuunade98 (Jun 4, 2017)

You mean fast boot in bios?


----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2017)

Any errors in the event log?


----------



## pigulici (Jun 4, 2017)

tuunade98 said:


> You mean fast boot in bios?


"
Fast startup is a feature in Windows that helps your computer start faster. You can use the following steps to enable or disable fast startup.


Type *Control Panel* in the search box.
Click *Control Panel*.
Click *Power Options*.
Click *Choose what the power buttons do*.
Click *Change settings that are currently unavailable*.
Scroll down to *Shutdown settings* and uncheck *Turn on fast startup*.
Click *Save changes*."


----------



## tuunade98 (Jun 4, 2017)

nah nothing out of ordinary from event log, I mean why would there be anything the pc won't boot up sometimes at all.


----------



## tuunade98 (Jun 4, 2017)

pigulici said:


> "
> Fast startup is a feature in Windows that helps your computer start faster. You can use the following steps to enable or disable fast startup.
> 
> 
> ...


I turned it off i'll report back if problem still persists. Do you guys have any other ideas as well, just in case this doesn't work..


EDIT: sorry for double post


----------



## pigulici (Jun 4, 2017)

First let's see if the problem persist, also , you must give a restart after uncheck that option.


----------



## tuunade98 (Jun 4, 2017)

yup alright i restarted my pc, I let it start back up and even did a cold restart afterwards. I will post back in about a week or two with my results, unless it happens before then...


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2017)

It happened to me once, the issue was a defective Board, i hope that is not your case.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 4, 2017)

Maybe your front header power switch plug is loose? And is not making proper contact.  Unlikely but possible.

Seemes it might be something like a bad power cable, loose connection to pc,maybe surge protection is being tripped on power bar, its possible...


----------



## tuunade98 (Jun 4, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> It happened to me once, the issue was a defective Board, i hope that is not your case.


I really hope that, that is not the case.. my board cost 400ish AUD. Do you remember the symptoms you were having that led to you figuring out it was your board and not something else like your power supply? Like anything else that is not mentioned above by me? 



jboydgolfer said:


> Maybe your front header power switch plug is loose? And is not making proper contact.  Unlikely but possible.
> 
> Seemes it might be something like a bad power cable, loose connection to pc,maybe surge protection is being tripped on power bar, its possible...



I opened up the pc this morning and reseated/replugged everything, fixed up cable management etc etc. and i did not find anything loose or anything similar along those lines. Everything was installed and plugged in properly. I'm not sure what you mean by surge protection is being tripped on power bar, I don't quite understand that, can you please elaborate and what would be a fix for it?


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 4, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Maybe your front header power switch plug is loose?



this happens more than people would think. also a faulty switch


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2017)

tuunade98 said:


> board cost 400ish AUD.



It doesn't matter at all how much your board cost, mine costed 560€ and it was defective.



tuunade98 said:


> Do you remember the symptoms you were having that led to you figuring out it was your board and not something else like your power supply?



The same you mentioned above, after i tested GPU, Ram and power supply in another PC and they were working properly i took the Board where i bought it and asked for a new one.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 4, 2017)

tuunade98 said:


> COMPLETELY RANDOM.


Well, it just seems that way. There is a pattern, it is just not apparent at this time.

The first thing I would do is swap in a spare power supply.



Final_Fighter said:


> > Maybe your front header power switch plug is loose? And is not making proper contact. Unlikely but possible.
> 
> 
> this happens more than people would think.


I agree. It may not be that common, but it is not rare either. I have seen these button switches get so jammed up with dust and dirt, they fail to make good contact. This is more prevalent when the user smokes around the computer, or when there are cats in the house. Cat dander in particular is very oily so the dust sticks like tar. A short squirt with some quality electrical contact cleaner should work for that. 

Another common issue is the plastic housing holding the switch in place breaks, or if a metal housing, the metal prongs holding the switch in place bend back affecting contact. If it is the housing or broken switch, the easiest fix is to simply move the two wires from the Reset switch to where the two wires for the power switch connect to the motherboard, then just use the Reset button from then on. If that case does not have a reset switch, you can buy replacement switches - though they usually don't mount in the same place so may have to dangle outside the case.


----------



## tuunade98 (Jun 4, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> It doesn't matter at all how much your board cost, mine costed 560€ and it was defective.
> 
> 
> 
> The same you mentioned above, after i tested GPU, Ram and power supply in another PC and they were working properly i took the Board where i bought it and asked for a new one.


Yeah i know it doesnt matter how much the board cost, im just saying i hope it isnt the board BECAUSE it cost me so much. I would hate to have to replace it.

Anyway lol i actually remembered this only started happening about a week or so after i formatted my operating system using the windows 10 reset feature. Im also seeing a small blue LED in my rear i/o panel for my clear cmos botton like i use to as well. Before all of this, i barely ever saw that blue LED. Maybe its an indication that my pc is actually shutting down properly? I don't know but i woke up this morning and my pc turned on fine. Lets hope it keeps turning on fine. Will post back soon.

The way you're talking about your problem knoxx is that it never turned on... mimes RANDOM, sometimes it will turn on and sometimes it doesn't. When it does turn on my computer is 100% fine, im able to game 6 hours + without any problems, heck i could probably benchmark my pc with aida64 for 24 hours and nothing would happen. In other words my problem isn't exactly easy to test. If i were to send it out for warranty they may not even replicate the problem, hence a waste of time.

For the people who keep mentioning it coild be a switch, i tested that theory by using the "on" switch on the actual motherboard itself and that still did not work. I belueve this is the same as jumping both the power pins? I coulx be wrong. I mean if this still doesn't  eliminate my case wires being the problem then please tell me why, im no master of computer lol but i do know a little bit.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Bad source power,power cable, power supply, motherboard, power switch


----------



## tuunade98 (Jun 8, 2017)

so pigulici, if you were female and i knew you and you lived close by, i might very well propose. It has been quite some time now and since i turned off "fast startup" my pc has been turning on like normal. No problems whatsoever, thanks HEAPS MAN, i was actually worried it could've been a hardware issue, and really could not afford to spend any money right now. But seems like your fix has solved the issue. THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## pigulici (Jun 8, 2017)

I am glad that all it is ok, usually this is first think I do after install a windows 8/10


----------



## tuunade98 (Jun 8, 2017)

lol well, im gonna keep it in mind from now on whenever i build other people's computers or when i re-format.


----------

